# PFS Hunting



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody using pfs shooters to hunt small game? Or are they best for plinking?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

There are several guys/gals here that can shoot small game deader than a door nail with one. They will probs chime in soon. Just thought I'd jump on the thread first.


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks man. They look like fun shooters.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Nobody chimed in yet. They will, very helpful group of guys.

Here is my take on the subject. It doesn't matter if you are shooting TTF, OTF, widemouth sling, shortforked button top. The question to ask is "can I generate enough energy at hunting distance to kill humanely and secondly can I learn to shoot well enough that I'm not crippling the game. It is all about bands, ammo weight, and length of draw. And the answer is yes. Yes you can. With practice and knowledge of your equipment you are good to go. Check local laws also.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

St Clair county on YouTube has vids hunting with pfs, Joey J5 also is efficient hunting game with a pfs and has posted in the hunting forum you should check it out


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Accuracy and power...Accuracy is up to the shooter and power is based on the elastics.

So you can, but local/state laws may prohibit or limit the game that is allowed.


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

SJAaz said:


> Nobody chimed in yet. They will, very helpful group of guys.
> Here is my take on the subject. It doesn't matter if you are shooting TTF, OTF, widemouth sling, shortforked button top. The question to ask is "can I generate enough energy at hunting distance to kill humanely and secondly can I learn to shoot well enough that I'm not crippling the game. It is all about bands, ammo weight, and length of draw. And the answer is yes. Yes you can. With practice and knowledge of your equipment you are good to go. Check local laws also.


I'm an avid hunter with my slings. Haven't been around the forums in awhile. The PFS shooter intrigue me though & seem a helluva challenge. I think I'll go ahead and grab me one and start playing around with setups in the basement (long cold winters in eastern Michigan).


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I've seen several of the guys on the forum hunt both frameless and with PFS. It's all about the bands and shot placement. And ammo... The frame just makes everything else easier.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I don’t hunt but I can shoot a pfs fairly well not J5 level but it’s like anything u put the time in it will come together.A pfs punch holes in things as well as a large frame do just need to get your band to ammo figured out or it slap ya like a made beaver .What is cool about a pfs is the size and to make one u don’t need a lot of material or a lot of tool pretty simple to build .u can strap tubes to them and I like that flats always get tangled up after a shot so it slows u down setting up your next shot but tubes hold form so it’s fast for next shot .guess u could put single tubes on any frame but just feels right on pickle forks .I say just make one and give it a go u have nothing to loss a lot people make it sound like it’s hard to shoot and it’s not u only hit your self couple times and u will learn and if u don’t like it owell back to a full frame not sure this help ya but hope it does .lots templates around the opfs is good the picklebone ,tiny turtle .lizard ,ice man lots options build a boontoon slimpickings it’s a bigger pfs and forgiving . Port boy


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

Port boy said:


> I don't hunt but I can shoot a pfs fairly well not J5 level but it's like anything u put the time in it will come together.A pfs punch holes in things as well as a large frame do just need to get your band to ammo figured out or it slap ya like a made beaver .What is cool about a pfs is the size and to make one u don't need a lot of material or a lot of tool pretty simple to build .u can strap tubes to them and I like that flats always get tangled up after a shot so it slows u down setting up your next shot but tubes hold form so it's fast for next shot .guess u could put single tubes on any frame but just feels right on pickle forks .I say just make one and give it a go u have nothing to loss a lot people make it sound like it's hard to shoot and it's not u only hit your self couple times and u will learn and if u don't like it owell back to a full frame not sure this help ya but hope it does .lots templates around the opfs is good the picklebone ,tiny turtle .lizard ,ice man lots options build a boontoon slimpickings it's a bigger pfs and forgiving . Port boy


Thanks man. I'm diving in. Gonna look for a natural in the wood today and start building one.


----------



## Micknewch (Nov 24, 2013)

Th and to everyone who replied. I checked outdoes St Clair County vids....good stuff.

Next question; I want to build one, but while all that's happening, who I. The forums is selling them?

Thanks, 
Mick


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Here's a link to some templates Bill Hays posted - very usable.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/9812-three-pfs-styles/

The one on top is the OPFS design.

He also sells a couple of nice aluminum blanks at great prices on his Pocket Predator web site.

The original Pickle Fork Shooter was cut from 5mm/1/4-inch ply. IMHO, everyone who shoots pfs should make one of these for themselves. It is a study in functional simplicity and minimalism. It's mostly straight lines. It can be cut out with coping saw - or a hack saw, for crying out loud. And it works.

Best of luck!



Micknewch said:


> Th and to everyone who replied. I checked outdoes St Clair County vids....good stuff.
> 
> Next question; I want to build one, but while all that's happening, who I. The forums is selling them?
> 
> ...


----------

